# Beerus vs Asura



## Fire Blossom (Jul 5, 2015)

Both Gods with an enormous amount of power who are origin age from Japanese media and inspired by mythology.

This is Asura the Destructor. The form that was as big as a planet, MFTL and could destroy a dozen planets at a time that were being thrown at him. He was also able to destroy stars though this required more effort on his part.

Then there's Beerus. He can destroy planets by tapping his nail, he casually destroys planets while half asleep. He's been said to destroy stars and could even destroy a solar system in an instant. He is also much FTL, possibly MFTL.

Who wins? 

If give the edge in destructive power to Beerus. Speed maybe Asura. Stenght...can't say.

Beerus being a tiny target that Asura might not even be able to see probably gives him an advantage.

I'm going to say Beerus.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm getting a severe case of deja vu right now?

Asura rapes.


----------



## Fire Blossom (Jul 5, 2015)

Adamant soul said:


> I'm getting a severe case of deja vu right now?
> 
> Asura rapes.



And a reason? Something more than the usual "character X rapes" response would be good for a change.


----------



## Brightsteel (Jul 5, 2015)

Adamant soul said:


> I'm getting a severe case of deja vu right now?
> 
> Asura rapes.



Yeah, this was one of my first threads here. And even before his speed upgrade, it was decided that Beerus would beat Asura.


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 5, 2015)

Solar System (Beerus) vs Large Star (Asura)

Guess who win


----------



## Haro (Jul 5, 2015)

What was the consensus on Whis staff again?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 5, 2015)

it applies to whiss by some extent
ultimate irrelevant because bill got an ftl feat in the first db super episode


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 6, 2015)

IIRC, Beerus had this in the bag even before his latest speed upgrade.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 6, 2015)

The Asura's Wrath Official works put's , so currently Destructor Asura is above Beerus.


----------



## Brightsteel (Jul 6, 2015)

TTGL said:


> The Asura's Wrath Official works put's , so currently Destructor Asura is above Beerus.



Pretty sure that was thrown out. In game visuals do nothing to support it IIRC.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 6, 2015)

Tapping to destroy half a planet...that's really more impressive than what Asura has done.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 6, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Pretty sure that was thrown out. In game visuals do nothing to support it IIRC.



Gonna be blunt

That's kind of a nonsensical way to approach it given even with graphics and shit as awesome as they are today?

Asking for a to scale galaxy sized object even compared to a planet sized one just isn't something current tech can accommodate

If fucking Kamen Rider Kabuto can blame budget issues for feat shit, don't see where this isn't a similar issue regarding restriction in terms of tech


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 6, 2015)

First of all the galactic core doesn't even really have a size. It's just incredibly massive. So that doesn't mean much. And man, I can't even make sense of that link - it's written so poorly. Is it implying that Chakravartin is _as massive_ as the galactic core? Because that's different.

Secondly, you can't really claim "lolgraphics" because like it or not, that's what the primary source material portrays. Else it's a form of author intent which is always disregarded. Don't really know the story with Kamen Rider but if it's the same thing I don't see how you get away with it.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nevermind said:


> First of all the galactic core doesn't even really have a size. It's just incredibly massive. So that doesn't mean much. And man, I can't even make sense of that link - it's written so poorly. Is it implying that Chakravartin is _as massive_ as the galactic core? Because that's different.



If that's the case?

So be it

Only thing I give a shit about is disregarding the shit based on graphical and memory based limits present in the medium



> Secondly, you can't really claim "lolgraphics" because like it or not, that's what the primary source material portrays.



I really can

It's pretty simple when you have stupid bullshit like football field sized continent dungeon maps that were once prominent land masses as a thing in games like FFVI

On a planet we can deduce is larger than earth

The ability for a gaming device to create objects to scale is entirely reliant on the memory and processing ability available to the machine.  You couldn't save a galaxy that's to scale with you're typical player controlled character model onto a disk or gaming system.  You'd probably be talking  hilariously larger than exabytes of storage to even approach that.



> Don't really know the story with Kamen Rider but if it's the same thing I don't see how you get away with it.



Something about how the budget fucked up portrayal of clock up as the episodes went on.

Ask Fang or TF about it.  They're the one's I've seen bring it up


----------



## Atem (Jul 6, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> IIRC, Beerus had this in the bag even before his latest speed upgrade.



Naw, if statements don't fly for Asura here then they don't fly for Beerus either.

On the contrary we actually see Asura destroy a solar system in the final fight with Chakraviagra. Which is scripted and always happens in the fight, and if Asura doesn't destroy it he dies and the fight can't continue. 

As in every planet in the solar system got destroyed along with its sun which was expanding and growing in size or going supernova not sure which really.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 6, 2015)

statements work on case by casis 
beerus SS level is a statement that nothing can contradict (the one who made was his master with no reasons to lie on top of he being the verse god tier)
the thing with this ashura statement is that it is unfair to expect results to be consistent with what was proposed 
just like what happens with TTGL


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 6, 2015)

Rytlock Brimstone said:


> *Naw, if statements don't fly for Asura here then they don't fly for Beerus either.*
> 
> On the contrary we actually see Asura destroy a solar system in the final fight with Chakraviagra. Which is scripted and always happens in the fight, and if Asura doesn't destroy it he dies and the fight can't continue.
> 
> As in every planet in the solar system got destroyed along with its sun which was expanding and growing in size or going supernova not sure which really.



Doesn't work that way. If one statement is credible with nothing contradicting it then it flies perfectly fine, which the statement regarding Beerus busting the solar system is. 

1. It was made by his teacher. He taught him everything he knows and would certainly know the capabilities of his own student.
2. Said teacher has no reason to lie about his students power.
3. Whis isn't even remotely arrogant, so can't exactly use that as a basis to ignore the statement.


----------



## Atem (Jul 6, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Doesn't work that way. If one statement is credible with nothing contradicting it then it flies perfectly fine, which the statement regarding Beerus busting the solar system is.
> 
> 1. It was made by his teacher. He taught him everything he knows and would certainly know the capabilities of his own student.
> 2. Said teacher has no reason to lie about his students power.
> 3. Whis isn't even remotely arrogant, so can't exactly use that as a basis to ignore the statement.



No, it's as credible as the Asura's Wrath Official Works. 

Coaxmetal in Planescape: Torment said that his Entropy Blade could unmake the multiverse and he was completely serious when he said that but I wouldn't actually use that as evidence. Might bring it up but that's it. 

Same here.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 6, 2015)

Rytlock Brimstone said:


> No, it's as credible as the Asura's Wrath Official Works.
> 
> Coaxmetal in Planescape: Torment said that his Entropy Blade could unmake the multiverse and he was completely serious when he said that but I wouldn't actually use that as evidence. Might bring it up but that's it.
> 
> Same here.



And like I said, it doesn't work that way. The only time a statement is ignored is if it's contradicted by preceding feats or made completely in jest. Neither of which are true regarding the statement about Beerus' SS busting.

Don't even know why I'm arguing this. The statement was accepted long ago.


----------



## Atem (Jul 6, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And like I said, it doesn't work that way. The only time a statement is ignored is if it's contradicted by preceding feats or made completely in jest. Neither of which are true regarding the statement about Beerus' SS busting.
> 
> Don't even know why I'm arguing this. The statement was accepted long ago.



The reasons that you used to rationalize it are as follows A) Whis said it B) Whis is his master and C) Whis is not arrogant.

How does the Asura's Wrath Official Complete Works fall under any of those things? It can't be arrogant it's not even a character. It can't be wrong as it's official and published by Crapcom. It exists solely to inform. 

The only legitimate argument against it is that it contradicts what we see in the game. Which is a problem.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 6, 2015)

Rytlock Brimstone said:


> The reasons that you used to rationalize it are as follows A) Whis said it B) Whis is his master and C) Whis is not arrogant.
> 
> How does the Asura's Wrath Official Complete Works fall under any of those things? It can't be arrogant it's not even a character. It can't be wrong as it's official and published by Crapcom. It exists solely to inform.
> 
> The only legitimate argument against it is that it contradicts what we see in the game.



Which is a contradiction in and of itself hence why it's thrown out. Absolutely nothing contradicts the statement regarding Beerus and it certainly wasn't made in jest. 

It has credibility seeing as it's coming from his own martial arts master who taught him everything he knows. Not to mention Whis isn't slightly arrogant. 

You don't throw out one statement because another one is thrown out as well. It's a case by case thing and it always has been. This is pointless anyway as the statement has been accepted (has been for a while) and thus is valid to use in verse topics.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm not buying the "it contradicts in game scaling" argument one bit. In the actual game FFXI world is barely moon sized going by in game distance and the maps yet it's supposed to be its own planet evidenced by the fact the final battle of the second expansion occurs on the planet's moon.


----------



## Atem (Jul 6, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Which is a contradiction in and of itself hence why it's thrown out. Absolutely nothing contradicts the statement regarding Beerus and it certainly wasn't made in jest.



Sure nothing contradicts it but since we never see it you can't quantify it either. It's like bringing up the fact Master Chief can dodge bullets and forgetting that we get no distance or time for it and don't know by how much he dodges them or when exactly he does.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCIQWPe7zfY[/YOUTUBE]

9:26~9:44

11:02~11:10

In contrast to say this which is quantifiable and we know the method being used in order to destroy it. 



> It has credibility seeing as it's coming from his own martial arts master who taught him everything he knows. Not to mention Whis isn't slightly arrogant.



Yeah, but that's credible in the exact same sense as the Asura's Wrath Official Complete Works is. Both are statements from sources that would not lie and are not arrogant. The latter is not even a character with a personality or a known penchant for lying. 

I don't see how it matters or why you need to bring it up as a point against the Asura's Wrath Official Complete Works. 



> You don't throw out one statement because another one is thrown out as well. It's a case by case thing and it always has been. This is pointless anyway as the statement has been accepted (has been for a while) and thus is valid to use in verse topics.



Case by case. Okay then what's the measure on this solar system destroying claim. How quickly did Beerus do it? What did it entail?

At least the manga specifies Beerus destroying two suns which is a defined limit, and Asura is destroying them by the handful. How big were these suns Beerus destroyed? Did they look like Rigel blue suns?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 6, 2015)

Rytlock Brimstone said:


> Sure nothing contradicts it but since we never see it you can't quantify it either. It's like bringing up the fact Master Chief can dodge bullets and forgetting that we get no distance or time for it and don't know by how much he dodges them or when exactly he does.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCIQWPe7zfY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Whis says the solar system would disappear in an instant. Pretty self explanatory there. 



> Yeah, but that's credible in the exact same sense as the Asura's Wrath Official Complete Works is. Both are statements from sources that would not lie and are not arrogant. The latter is not even a character with a personality or a known penchant for lying.
> 
> I don't see how it matters or why you need to bring it up as a point against the Asura's Wrath Official Complete Works.



Yet one has contradictions while the other doesn't. 



> Case by case. Okay then what's the measure on this solar system destroying claim. How quickly did Beerus do it? What did it entail?



Whis says the solar system would disappear in an instant. Pretty self explanatory there. 



> At least the manga specifies Beerus destroying two suns which is a defined limit, and Asura is destroying them by the handful. How big were these suns Beerus destroyed? Did they look like Rigel blue suns?



Not sure how this is relevant. 

Either way, this shit is pointless. It's arguing semantics at this point. The statement was accepted. It's fair play and thus it's going to be brought up regardless of whether you agree with it or not. If you have a problem with it then take the shit to the meta or blogs.


----------



## Atem (Jul 6, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Whis says the solar system would disappear in an instant. Pretty self explanatory there.



Define instant. Is this a second or a fraction of a second? How big were these suns?

You see this is the problem with showings you don't see you can't get a proper read on their scale. 



> Yet one has contradictions while the other doesn't.



Size sure but I don't see what's contradicting the fact Chakrawhatever was in the center of the galaxy, and that his lasers were MFTL. 



> Whis says the solar system would disappear in an instant. Pretty self explanatory there.



No, it isn't it's unspecific made worse by the fact we don't see it happen so we don't know A) how big those suns were in this hypothetical solar system getting blown up to Otherworld B) what an instant means here and C) if it was with a generic ki blast or what. 



> Not sure how this is relevant.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8CgDGhYKe8[/YOUTUBE]

Suns all don't come in one size, and destroying a blue giant is more impressive than destroying the yellow sun you are more familiar with. There is a huge difference in GBE. 



> Either way, this shit is pointless. It's arguing semantics at this point. The statement was accepted. It's fair play and thus it's going to be brought up regardless of whether you agree with it or not. If you have a problem with it then take the shit to the meta or blogs.



No, I'll take it here since I am too lazy to do that and it should be common sense that a showing you can not see is nearly impossible to quantify unless it's very specific like in a novel or something that extrapolates.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 6, 2015)

Rytlock Brimstone said:


> Define instant. Is this a second or a fraction of a second? How big were these suns?



Why are you bringing up suns? This isn't the feat in question.  The feat in question is the SS statement from Whis. 



> You see this is the problem with showings you don't see you can't get a proper read on their scale.







> Size sure but I don't see what's contradicting the fact Chakrawhatever was in the center of the galaxy, and that his lasers were MFTL.



Who the hell was even arguing speed? You're jumping from one feat to another with every post. 



> No, it isn't it's unspecific made worse by the fact we don't see it happen so we don't know A) how big those suns were in this hypothetical solar system getting blown up to Otherworld B) what an instant means here and C) if it was with a generic ki blast or what.



Why are you bringing up suns? This isn't the feat in question. 



> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8CgDGhYKe8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Suns all don't come in one size, and destroying a blue giant is more impressive than destroying the yellow sun you are more familiar with. There is a huge difference in GBE.



And I'm still wondering how this is relevant as this isn't the feat in question. 



> No, I'll take it here since I am too lazy to do that and it should be common sense that a showing you can not see is nearly impossible to quantify unless it's very specific like in a novel or something that extrapolates.



Well then you'll continue to argue in vain considering nobody's going to bother with it in a verse topic when it's already been accepted. Neither will I after this post.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 6, 2015)

There's no foolproof way of scaling Chakravartin's giant form, so you can't really say the game contradicts the databook in this case.


----------



## Atem (Jul 6, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Why are you bringing up suns? This isn't the feat in question.  The feat in question is the SS statement from Whis.



It's because I am assuming this hypothetical solar system has a sun like it should because otherwise it's suddenly a lot less impressive than I thought it was. 



>







> Who the hell was even arguing speed? You're jumping from one feat to another with every post.



Pertains to the Asura's Wrath Complete Works since that's what we are discussing. Alongside the main topic of Beerus slugging it out with Asura.



> Why are you bringing up suns? This isn't the feat in question.



So, these solar systems Beerus can destroy don't have suns then and are not even solar systems to begin with. Okay. 



> And I'm still wondering how this is relevant as this isn't the feat in question.



Do you even read my posts?

We're in a discussion where Beerus fights Asura, and we're discussing their firepower. 

Asura can destroy blue giants. Which on average make the earth's sun look fucking tiny in comparison. 



> Well then you'll continue to argue in vain considering nobody's going to bother with it in a verse topic when it's already been accepted. Neither will I after this post.



You are arguing Asura versus Beerus, and that means talking about their showings too. This is relevant to the discussion and determining who would win in a fight. I do not understand why you do not understand this.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 6, 2015)

destroying the enterity of the solar system in one shot >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>destroying even the biggest sun we know energy wise


----------



## Imperator100 (Jul 6, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> destroying the enterity of the solar system in one shot >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>destroying even the biggest sun we know energy wise



What? That it blatantly not true. Destroying the largest stars in the galaxy would take over 100 Foe, well over the energy needed to destroy our Star System.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 7, 2015)

The game doesn't contradict the size of Chakravartin. During the final battle when Asura first punches Chakravartin, his destroyer form is so small that he's invisible next to him. Even if this doesn't outright confirm the guidebook, it shows that the game doesn't contradict it.

[YOUTUBE]VCIQWPe7zfY[/YOUTUBE]

11:44 - 11:50


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 7, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> What? That it blatantly not true. Destroying the largest stars in the galaxy would take over 100 Foe, well over the energy needed to destroy our Star System.


destroying our solar system with a single omnidirectional explosion from earth takes about 600 foes going from willy's calc iirc 
i do admit i put too many ">" tho


----------



## Regicide (Jul 7, 2015)

But yeah, it really shouldn't matter if a solar system has a sun or not, assuming it has planetary positions roughly equivalent to ours nonetheless through some weird cosmology or something.

Square cube law and all.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Jul 7, 2015)

I am still pretty sure that objects are just scaled down in Asura's Wrath. Chakravartin creates and throws around  near the end of the fight which Asura destroys as well. Blue stars are *always* supergiants, the fact that they could not render it millions if not billions of times bigger than Asura does not render the colour null and void imo.

Furthermore there is a supernova that occurs from destroying a star. If the star was only planet sized then the supernova would of been impossible to perform, especially considering that even our own sun is not big enough to go supernova.

Also why are we using Whis' statement to say that Bills is solar system level now? His best feat is only like multi-star level (destroying 2 stars in his sleep)

When Whis says that a solar system would disappear in an instant that could mean any number of things. it is said many times in RE5 that Wesker can destroy the earth and it comes from highly reliable sources in game as well as being confirmed by Crapcum, yet he's still only ranked at large building level for very obvious reasons. Destroying a star and then the planets in the solar system can easily be considered close enough to making a solar system disappear


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Jul 7, 2015)

And for the record I think that the guidebooks for Asura's Wrath should more or less be disregarded for VS threads just like, you know, every other guidebook ever written in the history of mankind



> The ability for a gaming device to create objects to scale is entirely reliant on the memory and processing ability available to the machine. You couldn't save a galaxy that's to scale with you're typical player controlled character model onto a disk or gaming system. You'd probably be talking hilariously larger than exabytes of storage to even approach that.


Funnily enough?

Godzilla's 2014 CGI model would of taken over 100 years to render if it was all done on 1 computer. Now just imagine how long it would take to make a to scale blue giant detailed 3D model and if it would even be remotely possible to fit that on even a special blu-ray disk


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 7, 2015)

Vivi Ornitier said:


> I am still pretty sure that objects are just scaled down in Asura's Wrath. Chakravartin creates and throws around  near the end of the fight which Asura destroys as well. Blue stars are *always* supergiants, the fact that they could not render it millions if not billions of times bigger than Asura does not render the colour null and void imo.
> 
> Furthermore there is a supernova that occurs from destroying a star. If the star was only planet sized then the supernova would of been impossible to perform, especially considering that even our own sun is not big enough to go supernova.
> 
> ...



Wesker could destroy the world using Ouroboros, not by himself and that would have taken time. Difference here is Whis outright says the solar system would be gone in an instant. Meaning Beerus would destroy the whole thing in one shot, there's no other way you could take that. Destroying two suns in his sleep isn't going to somehow contradict a reliable statement of what an enraged, serious Beerus could do.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Jul 7, 2015)

Instant = figure of speech commonly used in fiction. You know how the old saying goes

Ever hear of instant popcorn? Yeah, 3 minutes


----------



## Sablés (Jul 7, 2015)

this is really dumb


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Jul 7, 2015)

Liquid said:


> this is really dumb



I would say that I agree, but at the same time I am contributing to it


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 7, 2015)

Vivi Ornitier said:


> Instant = figure of speech commonly used in fiction. You know how the old saying goes
> 
> Ever hear of instant popcorn? Yeah, 3 minutes



I'm well aware it's commonly used, but this one of the most straight-forward uses of the word. Whis could have just said Beerus would destroy the solar system, then you'd have a point. He didn't, he chose to specifically use the word INSTANT. The intention couldn't get anymore crystal clear that he means Beerus would destroy the whole thing in one attack.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Jul 7, 2015)

Adamant soul said:


> I'm well aware it's commonly used, but this one of the most straight-forward uses of the word. Whis could have just said Beerus would destroy the solar system, then you'd have a point. He didn't, he chose to specifically use the word INSTANT. The intention couldn't get anymore crystal clear that he means Beerus would destroy the whole thing in one attack.



Instantly =/= single attack

And feats >>>>>>> statements


----------



## Sablés (Jul 7, 2015)

Holy...

Come now. Instantaneous is relative yes, however, only relevant to the one who is being addressed and what context it is used in. When Whis states Bills would destroy the Solar system, he means it will be instant (meaning no lag)  for everyone involved. Bills travelling around the solar system destroying random planets and stars is not only impractical and nonsensical (do we even know if he's fast enough to achieve this in a reasonable timeframe?) but contradicts his established characterization i.e  one frivolous friend. You think he's got the attention span and patience for the systematic destruction of a solar system because an insignificant individual on a single planet got on his nerves? He isn't even that consistent with shit _that actually interests him._ 

Now I'm fully aware that DB debates tend to bring out the most unreasonable side of people (look no further than the last 2 pages) and that's why this is all I'm going to say. Whis meant Bills blowing up the Solar System in one-shot. Anything else requires more assumptions than we're given and straight up contradicts the term "instant" to begin with; God bless Occam's Razor.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 7, 2015)

Vivi Ornitier said:


> Instantly =/= single attack
> 
> And feats >>>>>>> statements



Feats performed, literally in his sleep <<<<<<<< reliable statement of what he can do at full power and enraged.

If he didn't mean a single attack, he wouldn't have used the word instant. He would have said Beerus would destroy the rest of the solar system after Earth. Whis is kind of a literal person, he says what he means. There's NOTHING remotely suggesting he meant anything other than a single attack. Suggesting otherwise is grasping at straws.


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 7, 2015)

Wanksura's Wrath is back in full force. This is why I hate Asshurt's Wrath threads.

Anyway, I did some checking. As I said before, him being "the size of the center of the galaxy" is weird, because black holes technically really don't have a size, but a mass, hence their infinite density. If you want to measure by the orbits of stars, they orbit Sagittarius A* in an arc of about 120 AU. That isn't actually all that much in this context. Going by Willy's calculation of 15,000 foes for Beerus, it isn't that much at all.

But honestly, that statement in the guidebook is so poorly written that it shouldn't even really be used for anything. It's far from an accurate descriptor, even if you want to use it to take precedence over the game itself which is bullshit.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Jul 7, 2015)

I have not even seen BOG or any of the new DBZ content so I will not press it, but using another character's statement to peg them at that level still sounds incredibly fishy to me.

And yeah, the Asura's Wrath guidebook is idiotic as hell. I do not see why it gets special treatment around here


----------



## Atem (Jul 7, 2015)

Liquid said:


> this is really dumb



I also find it really dumb when people attribute calculations to claims of showings we never actually see happen. Nor the aftermath of them. 



Nevermind said:


> Anyway, I did some checking. As I said before, him being "the size of the center of the galaxy" is weird,



I agree the wording used for that in specific is weird, and it also uses terminology that I am not familiar with. The size can be thrown out. 

It is however clear that Chakrawhatever was at the center of the galaxy, and that he was dragging the rest of it into the center. 

Which I don't see contradicted. 



> because black holes technically really don't have a size, but a mass, hence their infinite density.





Only around 24,140,160 km which isn't that big (only around seventeen times the size of our sun) but the galactic center includes more than just it. 



> If you want to measure by the orbits of stars, they orbit Sagittarius A* in an arc of about 120 AU.



Okay but it's still more than just that, and people measuring it from the  in the center of the galaxy put it between 1~5 kpc. A kiloparsec being around 3,262 lightyears. 



> That isn't actually all that much in this context.



Can you draw me a picture? By that I mean what's the scale of difference here? Don't literally draw me a picture. 



> Going by Willy's calculation of 15,000 foes for Beerus, it isn't that much at all.



Which can be applied to Asura as well since we see him destroy a solar system?

This is based off of Beerus's off-screen solar system destroying right? Not exactly familiar with this particular calc Willy made. Is it just a general thing for the standard of destroying a solar system?



> But honestly, that statement in the guidebook is so poorly written that it shouldn't even really be used for anything. It's far from an accurate descriptor, even if you want to use it to take precedence over the game itself which is bullshit.



So, are you saying it shouldn't be used at all? As I disagree with that so long as whatever mentioned does not contradict anything.


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 7, 2015)

Rytlock Brimstone said:


> Okay but it's still more than just that, and people measuring it from the  in the center of the galaxy put it between 1~5 kpc. A kiloparsec being around 3,262 lightyears.



No. The galactic center is the object Sagittarius A*. That is what the rest of the galaxy orbits. The bar is not the center of gravity.



> Which can be applied to Asura as well since we see him destroy a solar system?



From what I can remember Asura didn't one shot any solar system. But even if he did, it may not necessarily be the same.



> This is based off of Beerus's off-screen solar system destroying right? Not exactly familiar with this particular calc Willy made. Is it just a general thing for the standard of destroying a solar system?



No, it was based on him being able to output enough energy to destroy the sun from Earth, which requires a lot more energy.



> So, are you saying it shouldn't be used at all? As I disagree with that so long as whatever mentioned does not contradict anything.



Yes. It is worded very poorly (as you yourself admit) and is by no means consistent with what you see in the game.


----------



## Atem (Jul 7, 2015)

Nevermind said:


> No. The galactic center is the object Sagittarius A*. That is what the rest of the galaxy orbits. The bar is not the center of gravity.



Pretty sure that Sagittarius A* is just a part of the galactic center, and not literally all there is to it. It's at the exact center. The galactic center refers to everything in the vicinity of that, and why when the galactic center is brought up Sagittarius A* is mentioned to be inside of it.



> From what I can remember Asura didn't one shot any solar system. But even if he did, it may not necessarily be the same.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCIQWPe7zfY[/YOUTUBE]

9:26~9:44

It took multiple hits but it all exploded at once in the end.



> No, it was based on him being able to output enough energy to destroy the sun from Earth, which requires a lot more energy.



Is this in the blogs or the metadome, and does this actually happen or is this again coming from the Whis statement again? Just want to be clear on this.

Is this from BoG and assuming that when Beerus was going to destroy the earth he was also going to destroy the sun? Is there proof of this? 



> Yes. It is worded very poorly (as you yourself admit)



You know what let's look back at the statement being made because it's been a while since we've both read it. 



Yeah, I know the picture is shitty blame DemonGodofblahblahblah. 

"Composition made up of Chakravartin's true form (refer to a separate design), the center of the Galaxy, the Milky Way being sucked into the center of the Galaxy, stars that can't break apart (for a sense of speed) and stars that can."

It seems to be referring to all the things in the picture. We see Chakramarmy's true form in it, the center of the galaxy under him, the Milky way being sucked into the galactic center probably referring to those tiny galaxy looking things floating around Chakrachanga. Which explains what they are. Probably just tiny pieces of the Milky Way galaxy (planets, stars, solar systems, whatever). 

It's also directly referencing the shooting sequence as Asura the Destructor.

What I can't make sense of is the stars that can't break apart thing. Which is the only part that seems completely nonsensical. 



> and is by no means consistent with what you see in the game.



Why exactly is not consistent? Assuming that the Galactic Center is as small as you think it is in this instance. If not then that's just for the size. 

What's contradicting the fact that Chaky was in the center of the galaxy? As well as the fact that he was dragging the Milky Way into the center considering all of things we see him capable of in the fight? 

Since we see him fuck around with entire solar systems in it, and throw everything and the kitchen sink at Asura during it.


----------



## Fire Blossom (Jul 8, 2015)

Where are you getting that that's a solar system? It's just a sun.

Also all these posts and really hardly anyone has even answered my question.


----------



## Katsuargi (Jul 10, 2015)

*Blinks*

Beerus is accepted as Solar System level round these parts. Debate accordingly.

Go take it to meta if you disagree with the consensus.


----------



## Atem (Jul 10, 2015)

Bullza said:


> Where are you getting that that's a solar system? It's just a sun.
> 
> Also all these posts and really hardly anyone has even answered my question.



There are literally eight planets floating around it. I gave you the time look at it again.


----------

